# (solved) UvesaFB isn't working

## <3

I upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r1 just so I could get uvesafb working on my console but it is not working, the is the error message I pulled from dmsg

```
uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d

uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22
```

and in case someone is wondering yes I have v86d installedLast edited by <3 on Fri Nov 09, 2007 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## swimmer

And do you have 

```
CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

 in your kernel .config?

HTH

swimmer

----------

## <3

yes

----------

## albright

pardon me for asking, but just to be clear, you have

emerged v86d?

----------

## swimmer

In such cases of doubt I always re-emerge klibc to make sure it's uptodate ...

HTH

swimmer

----------

## <3

 *<3 wrote:*   

> and in case someone is wondering yes I have v86d installed

 

yes

----------

## <3

just emerge --sync then re-emerged klibc and it still does not work. I am wondering though what is meant by this line

```
uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable
```

 what is the v86d helper?

----------

## swimmer

I think this means "/sbin/v86d" ... perhaps you should do what it says and check?  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## <3

```
#ls -l /sbin/v86d

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 107128 Nov  7 16:36 /sbin/v86d
```

----------

## <3

according to this thread CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y needs to be enabled. It didn't say that on the uvesafb website.

Porblem Solved.

----------

## swimmer

Hmpf :-/

----------

## LinuxDolt

I was also having this problem after upgrading my kernel from .28 to .32 ...  the solution for me was to switch CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY to y.

----------

## Brane2

I have exact same problem oon multiple machinse after upgrading to 2.6.39 ( and later r1 and r2)

I heve chacked that "/usr/src/linux" link points to right sources, I have reemerged klibc and v86d

/sbin/v86d exists and is executable. Also, it is being installed anew after each "emerge v86d".

I fon't use ramdisk and expect from kernel to find and execute v86d from the disk of the root partition, as always.

I also checked in kernel .config file for "CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y" option, which is set.

dmesg | grep uvesafb gives me: 

 *Quote:*   

> uvesafb: failed to execute /sbin/v86d
> 
> uvesafb: make sure that the v86d helper is installed and executable
> 
> uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=-2)
> ...

 

Worth pointing out is the fact that this thing behaves differently on different machines:

-on workstation ( Phenom II x4 955BE on AM3 board with inactive AMD graphics and two nVidia cards -7600 GS and 8600 GT and three monitors ) it stopped working after 2.6.37 IIRC

-on server ( Phenom II x4 955BE on AM2+ board with on-board AMD graphics and one small 1280x1024 LCD monitor ) it never worked with uvesafb, but I have to use radeon driver

- on laptop ( Dell Inspiron 1720 with Intel dual core CPU and nVidia based graphics ) it stopped working with kernel 2.6.39*

----------

## <3

are you following these instructions?

----------

## Brane2

I tried it.

It is the same as I practiced it before, only difference is that I rolled now v86d in initramfs as described. 

And kernel boot parameters are a bit differently expressed now.

It did the trick on my workstation, but it still refuses to work on notebook.

----------

## Brane2

Here is output of "dmesg | grep uvesafb" from notebook:

 *Quote:*   

> ommand line: root=/dev/md124 uvesafb.mtrr=3 uvesafb.mode_option=1920x1200-16@60 
> 
> Kernel command line: root=/dev/md124 uvesafb.mtrr=3 uvesafb.mode_option=1920x1200-16@60 
> 
> uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G84 Board - p410h1  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0
> ...

 

----------

